# [SOLVED] Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, this happened about a week ago after running the most recent Windows updates and after running Avira System Speed Up (not sure which one was the issue, I think it was the latter). My Documents, Music, Pictures, and Videos folder all have been replaced with xxxxx.library-ms names. I have tried looking on the internet and deleting the libraries then right clicking Libraries and clicking Restore default libraries but that does not work. Also I have tried restoring what was "cleaned up" from the Avira System Speed Up :banghead:. 
I saw a (SOLVED) posting for the same issue but it was for Windows 7 (but I'm not sure if it would help my issue or make it worse. It seems like I have some missing registry info.

the only reason i noticed that i had this issue is because the Photos App, wasn't working. (that is what i really need fixed)

If anyone can provide any or suggestions please do


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

We do not suggest using any Registry Cleaners/Optimizers or Speed Up tools, this type of software usually causes more problems then they solve. 
First try a System Restore to a time before you ran Avira. If that fails, Look at Avira's software and see if there is an Undo option. If that fails, 
Go to Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and* Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response....I tried the "undo" and the "system restore" on the System Speed Up (didn't work)....I then ran the CMD as you stated, it ran the scan and gave me the message "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations", but that still didn't correct the issue.

Any other advice?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

When I say _System Restore_, I mean_ Windows_ System Restore, to a time before this happened. Go to Search and type *System Restore*. Or go to *Control Panel/Recovery/System Restore* Choose a date before you ran Avira.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

I tried that, there was no restore point hidden, or otherwise to go back to, it seems that, the option to make a restore point wasn't enabled.


----------



## 653265 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

sorry posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any other advice?....do I need to refresh the registry key?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Enable the Hidden Administrator account. Log out as you and login as the Hidden Admin. If that works, then create a new user with Admin rights and copy your files over to it and use that profile. Be sure to _Disable_ the Hidden Administrator account when done. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

I tried this and all profiles, including the Hidden Default Administrator were missing the icons in the Libraries Folder.

Any other advice or steps would be appreciated


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

I found this posting: 

[SOLVED] Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem - Tech Support Forum

Seems like a Similar problem, I compared my Register Key to the one provided by (acaputi) on 07/23/10...I have almost all of the information that they had, with the exception of a few lines, would the "Windows 7 Reg Fix" work on this issue considering that i have Windows 8.1 32bit

thanks again for all the help :thumb:


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any other insight, or things I should try before a complete system reboot and starting fresh?


----------



## Ainokea808 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

The link that I posted to fix the same issue on Windows 7 works!!!.... I have Windows 8.1 but this fixed it.

Thanks TheOutcaste :dance:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Access Libraries Library-MS Problem*

Excellent! we are glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

